# Kayak Rack for use with Fifth (5th) WHeeler



## swbouton (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got a fifth wheeler which is towed by a 2008 Dodge Ram 4x4 diesel, crew cab 8' bed.  I'd like to find a way to add two kayaks to the camping xperience.  Are there any good solutions out there?

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## dfedora (Feb 5, 2012)

Steve
I too tried to find solutions for a boat of some sort. My reasons were for fishing getting on the water. I tow a toad some of the time so a trailer was out , 
I went to a boat show asking the Kayak mfg, with no good answers without putting them an the rubber roof ,I didn't like that idea. besides kayak are hard to fish from.
 so I bought a FOLDING BOAT it attaches to the side of the RV folded up.They come 10,12,14 feet long and open to 5 ft wide check out their web site www.porta-bote.com
    Ive had it for 2 years now I'm happy with it. Its very stable for me standing in it fishing.

    Good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 5, 2012)

I camp with 2 folks who camp with kayaks.  Actually I do too, but carry mine inside my 5th wheel.  The others, one has built a custom rack that holds the kayaks vertical against the rear of his 5th.  The other carries his under the trailer just in front of the axles.  He holds them up with rachet straps.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet he is going to ask you to provide some pictures of both


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 5, 2012)

I can in April...first time I will see them this year..............


----------



## LEN (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a rack made that connects to the front bumper, go's up to cab level and makes a T. The Kayaks rest on the cab of the truck and the T with normal Kayak racks.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a kayak rack made that is attached to the front bumper, goes up to cab level, "T's" and the kayaks rest on the cab and the "T" with normal kayal rests.  The front is a standard bumper hitch 2" X 2 " and can have bicycle racks on it, too.  

LEN


----------



## Banleno007 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bet he is going to ask you to provide some pictures of both


----------



## ralphlad1 (Mar 5, 2012)

LEN;76188 said:
			
		

> There is a rack made that connects to the front bumper, go's up to cab level and makes a T. The Kayaks rest on the cab of the truck and the T with normal Kayak racks.
> 
> LEN



Hi Len  same old story ( got a picture ? )I am looking for  (but can"t find a rack like  this) where did you find it? thanks Ron


----------



## LEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't have pics as I have just seen the setup. It amounts to a bumper hitch like on the rear of a tow, then a vertical bar to level with the cab height where it T's wide enough for the Kayaks then one end of the Kayaks rest in normal racks mounted to this end and again normal Kayak rack on the cab. Then I've seen bike rack on the vertical bar also.

LEN


----------



## Great Horned owl (Mar 15, 2012)

LEN;76616 said:
			
		

> Don't have pics as I have just seen the setup. It amounts to a bumper hitch like on the rear of a tow, then a vertical bar to level with the cab height where it T's wide enough for the Kayaks then one end of the Kayaks rest in normal racks mounted to this end and again normal Kayak rack on the cab. Then I've seen bike rack on the vertical bar also.
> 
> LEN



There is a picture here http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/22523719/gotomsg/22524965.cfm#22524965


----------



## love66 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know, but apparently she doesn't need eyesight to do it.


----------



## rocker22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pics would be nice!


----------



## Lakejumper (Apr 21, 2012)

I struggled with finding a solution and originally purchased two good quality Advanced Elements inflatable kayaks until I saw the Thule Hullavator rack. I then sold the inflatables and bought two hardshell Hobie kayaks. We use the Thule Hullavator which mounts on the roof of the truck.  Our kayaks are 10 ft. Long and we have a short bed crew cab. The rack is pricey but saves lifting the kayaks to the top of a tall truck. I was going to mount them to the rear of the trailer and realized that I still had to drive them to where I was going to launch. The Hullavator has two hydraulic arms and lowers to the side of the truck for easy loading and securing.


----------



## Lakejumper (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a YouTube video of the Hullavator.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pi90FXW4JA


----------

